# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Radiata Pine Floorboards - What stain?

## Filby

Hi 
Just getting around to organizing the sanding of my 60year old radiata pine floor boards. Its getting done by a professional rather than myself (done it before, not doing it again) and I would love some advice on a dark stain for the floors. The house and ktichen are pretty much white so having a nice contrast would be great, but I have differing comments from the floor guys saying that Jarah stain ends up looking pink and walnut looks good, but the missus doesn't like walnut. What about chestnut or cedar? Does anyone have any pics of different stains on radiata floors? 
Any help, as usual, will be much appreciated  :Smilie:  
Cheers, 
Fil

----------


## Dusty

Here are some pics of a Radiata Pine floor I stained some years ago. 
It's a colour I made up myself - but it does show that pretty much anything is possible.

----------


## Filby

Thanks Dusty 
Ive been going through your website over the pat week looking at different floors. Your workmanship is fantastic and I wish you were in SA rather than Victoria  :Smilie: . Do you have any other photos hiding away of different stained radiata? 
Cheers 
Fil

----------


## Filby

Dusty,  
What was the type of wood that this client had? And what was the stain?  Clint Fudge: Floor Sanding & Polishing: Stained Finish 7

----------


## Dusty

Thanks for the kind words there, Filby. Funnily enough I had an email over the weekend from a lady in Adelaide who is looking to stain her floor and was looking for some advice. So it sounds like there's a fair bit of good renovation work going on in your part of the world. 
The floor in the link you pasted is an old Tasmanian Oak floor. A similar dark effect can be achieved with Radiata Pine.  The main difference being is that with the Radiata a fair bit more grain will be visible, which I reckon, will soften the effect a fair bit, giving it more light and shade. 
Once again, that was a colour I (actually my wife) put together as per that particular clients instructions.

----------


## Filby

Yer mate every man and his dog is renovating houses over here. I think there's a higher proportion of 'old' houses in need of TLC in Adelaide compared to other major cities.  
So any floor sander worth his salt will be able to stain our floors to spec?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Here are some pics of a Radiata Pine floor I stained some years ago. 
> It's a colour I made up myself - but it does show that pretty much anything is possible.

  I have those exact knee pads  :Smilie:  I do feel 'pro' now  :Smilie:  
Do you get many requests for a satin top-coat? Would you recommend it?

----------


## Dusty

> I have those exact knee pads  I do feel 'pro' now  
> Do you get many requests for a satin top-coat? Would you recommend it?

  Excellent knee pads. In fact, they are so comfortable that I often forget I'm wearing them, to the point I don't even need them on with what I'm doing in the photo's, but yep, there they are. 
AT the minute Satin is going through the roof. The past 7 jobs I've done have all been a Satin finish. Looks the goods too.

----------


## Dusty

> Yer mate every man and his dog is renovating houses over here. I think there's a higher proportion of 'old' houses in need of TLC in Adelaide compared to other major cities.  
> So any floor sander worth his salt will be able to stain our floors to spec?

  I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find someone in your neck of the woods capable of pulling off whatever it is your thinking for your boards.
Be a bit disappointing if you can't.

----------

